
Artificial Intelligence: Foundations of Computational Agents, 2nd Edition - alokrai
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~poole/aibook/2e/html/ArtInt2e.html
======
alokrai
I wonder why AIMA far more popular. As a beginner to AI, I was recommended to
read AIMA but I found AI: Foundations of Computational Agents, to be far more
approachable.

Now, I use AIMA as a very useful reference but for a beginner, AIMA isn't the
best choice, pedagogically speaking.

